# Geothermal



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I was wondering if any of you guys do geothermal heating and if so what do you think about it?


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys do geothermal heating and if so what do you think about it?


yes,. i just pipe them for mech. cont. i dont start them up . ill send some pics if you would like.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Most of our new construction jobs within the past few years ahve been geothermal.

When designed correctly and with the house built to suit they are wonderful.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I've done some large ones. That unit better spit out a steady stream of quarters to pay out....


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

I've just hooked into units as they are piped.

IMO it costs a lot of money and you will make the money back after 20 years, but that is ONLY if nothing major breaks down, seems like a gamble to me.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

If your going heat a space why not use the most efficient. I been in on several installs and in many houses with 20 plus year old geo still running like a champ. 

I haven't yet been in on a install since I went on my own, but would if I could.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Most geothermal systems are like Prius's. Really expensive, and will never pay for themselves, but you get some sweet bragging rights about how "green" you are. But it's actually a bunch of smoke and mirrors. Most of that crap has a manufacturing carbon footprint a mile wide.

That being said, some of them work really well, too. A water source heat pump when you live beside a lake is a great scenario.


----------



## reedplumber (Sep 25, 2012)

Have done a ton of geo piping in the last two years, bought the McElroy set up, sidewinder is a must. Just like the price of the heat pumps and other equipment the price of the equipment to properly install geo pipe is waay high. But the amazing part about geothermal is the more it gets popular the more work we get. I've done everything from a house based 5 ton system to a triple heat pump system that was a little over 150 tons with 6 dual stage wilo pumps to push.


----------



## plumberlondon99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes thats an interesting point about the manufacturing footprint and something that a lot of people dont even consider with renewable energy


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm doing a job right know where the furnace and water heater will be using geothermal. Pretty cool stuff. I'm just doing to plumbing hook ups to the water heater. I'm diffently ineterested in this technology, don't think there are any certifications to install it other than the mechanical aspects of it. I'm considering taking some corses on it to learn more of it. I'll post some poics of the one I'm working one now once I get back out to the job site.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

plumberlondon99 said:


> Yes thats an interesting point about the manufacturing footprint and something that a lot of people dont even consider with renewable energy


I found him first. Back off RJ. Hey from across the pond. You need to post an intro dude !!!!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Let me take the mystery out of geothermal in north America 

It's the same as an air condition system ...

True geothermal would be like in Iceland ... Where the heat and steam from the ground actually comes up on it's own ... From there they use it to drive steam turbines for power and home heating ... No heat pump needed ...

There is very little to no gain in what we call geothermal ... Far from free energy...


----------



## mcmulld (Feb 26, 2013)

*Agreed!*



OldSchool said:


> Let me take the mystery out of geothermal in north America
> 
> It's the same as an air condition system ...
> 
> ...


Between install costs and repairs annnnnd water quality is a huge issue for maintenance costs. Not me ,EVER!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I watched Argo last night and in that movie he says if you want to sell a lie get the media to sell it for you ... Such a true statement


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

The average heat pump is only designed to last 15 years . The payoff takes approx twenty years. Most facts about heat pumps are faults or twisted. I had a salesman tell me that his heat pump was 375% efficient . I don't know but after 100 you should be making energy.


----------

